# Post your SpeedTest results!



## Guitar (Oct 15, 2008)

www.speedtest.net


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 16, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 16, 2008)

mine in sig


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 16, 2008)

Lucky you guys...


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 16, 2008)

Gets me by


----------



## 3xploit (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 16, 2008)

See sig.


----------



## stanhemi (Oct 16, 2008)

lol  upload is ridiculous


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 16, 2008)

mines in my sig although i dl at around 7500kb/s in reality so not too bad for £7.50 a month (roughly $13)


----------



## Zanga (Oct 16, 2008)

If it always worked like this ...:shadedshu


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice upload speed 
WORK ISP:


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 16, 2008)

Sig says it all.


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Oct 17, 2008)

Cox sucks, well you know...


----------



## Triprift (Oct 17, 2008)

Im fast for Aussie broadband =/


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Oct 17, 2008)

well here's mine cox highspeed with powerboost or whatever junk they claim they use


----------



## Wile E (Oct 17, 2008)

lol. There's a ton of these threads around here.

Anyway, here's mine.


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 17, 2008)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> www.speedtest.net



now you need to post rankings


----------



## spy2520 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## Guitar (Oct 17, 2008)

amd64skater said:


> now you need to post rankings



What?


----------



## amd64skater (Oct 17, 2008)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> What?



you know maybe post highest download rankings and highest upload speeds fastest on top 
post everyone on a post in order of ranks this will make ur forum post a bit more intresting


----------



## Zanga (Oct 17, 2008)

Work ISP


----------



## CarolinaKSU (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is mine again, apparently my signal was crappy earlier. 

Cox still likes the cox though...


----------



## Vayne (Oct 19, 2008)

AT&T DSL. The line goes anywhere from 5-6 MBs. Tonight it's a bit on the low end.

I really envy you people with high end connections, but here in my town this is the fastest Internet connection possible - period. No cable, no fiber, etc.


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Im fast for Aussie broadband =/



That is fast for broadband in Oz.  Mine sucks donkey dicks!


----------



## Triprift (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang what u got? im adsl2+


----------



## Dia01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Dang what u got? im adsl2+



I'm only on a 512 plan.


----------



## Moose (Oct 31, 2008)

Hrmph £15 a month for this, and this is the max my line can support.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 4, 2008)

Call Distributel this morning,fix my upload speed but drop a little bit my download speed,for 29$ (can) unlimited bandwith not so bad


----------

